# Worth the Switch to Metal/Permanent Air Filter?



## wallix (Dec 24, 2008)

I have a 18x24x1 filter that I am thinking about replacing with a permanent filter. It seems like a no-brainer as it would seemingly pay for itself over time.

Are there any drawbacks to metal-filters? If they are a good idea, what brands are the best?


----------



## glennjanie (Dec 24, 2008)

Hello Wallix:
If the issue is money, then the permanent filter is the trick. However, if efficiency (clean air) is the issue, the higher priced accordianed paper filter is best. The regular polyester blanket or the metal permanent filter will stop things like a cat or some toys but the paper filters clean the air down to 1 micron. 
Glenn


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Dec 25, 2008)

glennjanie said:


> Hello Wallix:
> If the issue is money, then the permanent filter is the trick. However, if efficiency (clean air) is the issue, the higher priced accordianed paper filter is best. The regular polyester blanket or the metal permanent filter will stop things like a cat or some toys but the paper filters clean the air down to 1 micron.
> Glenn


I totally agree, if you notice there are more and more cartridge filters showing up on everything from vacuums to dust collectors.Why! they do a better job and are easier to clean and yes there filtering is a lot more efficient


----------

